# Panic



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

.... Gary Hazen and Bill Velebil's legendary AA/FA ....... "Panic"

..... Competition Resins body and more "Moon" hemi valve covers :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, that looks nice. I really enjoy all the little details you put into these, including this one.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-Now those are the "Moon" valve covers I'm aware of! Those others ones a posting ago, were painted in such a way to make them resemble an Arias Hemi engine....They all look good tho!

NICE job!


----------

